# Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN



## BIGFISH04

Hallo Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren ob von euch schon jemand einen Lachsfluss in Südnorwegen besucht und auch befischt hat? (Mandalselva, Otra, Lynga, usw.)
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Bestand, Qualität, Preis ein paar Infos wären nicht schlecht! 

ciao  #h 

bigfish04


----------



## Lumb mit der Rattenfellmütze

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Habe vor zwei Jahren Anfang September drei Tage an der Otra (Zone 5A) gefischt. Zwei Lachse und zwei Aussteiger auf Fliege. Preis-Leistung ist also schon gut. Aber das wissen leider viele...


----------



## BrassenHelge

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Moin ,
habe mehrmals am Mandalselva gefischt. Gewohnt haben wir in Mandal direkt am Mandalselva in Zone1. Dort kann man hauptsächlich kleinere Meerforellen fangen....eher uninteressant.
Wir sind nachher immer mehrmals in der Woche in die Zone 3 gefahren, dort hat man auch als "Lachs-Anfänger" gute Chancen seine ersten Lachse zu erbeuten. In der Zone 3 haben wir immer Flussabwärts ab Kraftwerk bis zum Campingplatz "Fuglesveit" gefischt. Besonders interessant ist der erste Kilometer flussabwärts. Gefischt und gefangen haben wir mit Wurm an der Posen-Schleifmontage und mit Tuben in Schwarz, aber auch kleine Muster fangen gerade bei niedrigem Wasser. Der o.g. Campingplatz ist speziell für Lachsangler ausgerichtet, es gibt Karten, gängiige Fliegenmuster und Beratung auf deutsch. Würmer sollte man mitnehmen ( dart man aber eigentlich nicht). Mit großen Lachsenist meistt nicht zu rechnen, dafür hat man meist schnell den ersten Lachs-Kontakt.
Hier noch ne gute Seite:  http://www.mandalselva.no/mainDesign.asp?aid=4557&gid=2621    und nochetwas zu den Fangstatistiken : http://www.laksefisk.no/
Ach ja, was ich noch vergessen habe : Wenn Du Dich für den Mandaselva entscheidest, dann bringe dringend vorher in Erfahrung, ob das Kraftwerk Laudal nicht zufällig mal wieder abgeschaltet ist ( zu Wartungsarbeiten ), dieses geschieht immer in der Hochsaison. Steht meist auch in der "Fliegenfischen". Das ist uns im Jahr 2003 passiert, am Anreisetag haben die des Kraftwerk abgeschaltet und der Wasserspiegel sank um nen knappen Meter ab, die Lachse werden inaktiv. Zum Glück konnten wir uns trotzem jeder noch am ersten Abend in die Fangliste eintragen  #6   , in den folgenden Tagen sind die deutschen und dänischen Angler fast Amok-gelaufen....absolut tote Hose am ganzen Fluß.
Die Preise für ne Wochenkarte in Zone3 liegt bei ca 120Euro, die im normalfall echt gut investiert sind.
Top-Monate sind Juli und August.
Schönen Gruß
Henning


----------



## Tackle

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Moinsen.
Der Mandalselva ist in Südnorwegen bestimmt eine gute Wahl. Ich Fische dort schon das 3. Jahr und Fische sind reichlich vorhanden. Was die Preise angeht, finde ich die Zone 3 sehr fair und locker erschwinglich. Von der Gegend und den Angelmöglichkeiten schon wirklich schön. Was allerdings wie schon erwähnt wurde recht ärgerlich ist, ist die "Revisionszeit" des Kraftwerks. Aber wegen vieler beschwerden der Gäste und wehklagen der Vermieter und verpächter wurde angekündigt, die Reperaturen nicht in der Hauptfangzeit durchzuführen. Was daraus geworden ist/wird kann ich nicht sagen. Fakt ist aber auch, das ich den Fluss nun bei extrem wenig wasser kennengelernt und Rinnen und Gumpen entdeckt habe die ich sonst nur erahnen könnte. Das ist nicht von nachteil. Aber auch bei wenig wasser besteht die Möglichkeit Fische zu fangen. Nie den Kopf in den Sand stecken und den Fluss intensiv abfischen und kennenlernen. Was nicht ausser acht zu lassen ist, ist das im Mandalselva auch sehr schöne Mefos an den haken zu bekommen sind. 
Fazit:Eine Reise dorthin ist erschwinglich und lohnt sich immer.

Mit besten Grüssen

Tackle


----------



## Supporter

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Bin bald "vor Ort"-vielleicht schlage ich dann mal zu #c


----------



## CyTrobIc

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

120 € pro woche ???

bischen happig oder ?


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> 120 € pro woche ???
> 
> bischen happig oder ?



An ner Lachsstrecke nicht...
Da gibt es welche, die kosten das 10fache pro Tag!!!   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## CyTrobIc

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

hmm echt ? die nehmens nich grad von den armen wa.
Naja ich würd das Geld nich ausgeben, auch wenns "günstig" ist.
10 € pro Tag maximal.


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> 10 € pro Tag maximal.



Da zahlst du in manchen Forellenpuffs mehr...


----------



## CyTrobIc

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

hehe, jo deswegen geh ich da wohl nich hin, oder halt da wo ich pro Fisch bezahl und nich pro Std :]


----------



## BrassenHelge

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

120 Euro sind echt nicht gerade viel für eine derartige Zone und wohl besser inverstert als an ner Kiesgrube  #h


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*



			
				BrassenHelge schrieb:
			
		

> 120 Euro sind echt nicht gerade viel für eine derartige Zone und wohl besser inverstert als an ner Kiesgrube  #h



 #6 
Mein Reden!  :q


----------



## John2003

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Gibt es für den Mandalselva auch Tageskarten, und was kosten sie.

Danke und Gruß

John


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

hallo john #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier on board... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns...

...mach mal klick #h


----------



## John2003

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Hallo Jirko

Besten Dank für den Link.

Gruß John


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Mahlzeit.

Habe im letzten Jahr einen detaillierten Bericht ins Board gestellt. Keine Ahnung wie ich den "linken" kann, müsste aber in meinem Profil stehen.

Otra und Mandelselva waren weltklasse und die Preise sind auch korrekt.

Kann nur empfehlen in Evje Urlaub zu machen (Forellen satt in der Otra) und ab und zu zur Lachsstrecke zu fahren.


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

huhu matzinger #h


> Habe im letzten Jahr einen detaillierten Bericht ins Board gestellt. Keine Ahnung wie ich den "linken" kann


...klick #h


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Hab gerade `n kleinen Zwischenbericht von meinem Dad von der Mandelselva bekommen. Wie die letzten drei Jahre in Folge, haben die Penner vom Wasserwerk das Wasser abgestellt #q . Fische hat er trotzdem schon gefangen, größter Lachs 80 cm und ca 5 Kilo und größte Mefo knapp 70 cm. Bilder und restlicher Bericht folgen...


----------



## havkat

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Jepp!

Hab ähnliche Meldung von der Ogna und dem Fuglestadelva bekommen.

Fast trocken!

Lachsanglers Gebet: "Oooooh, how I wish it would rain now!"


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

So, nun bin ich wieder da aus Marnardal. Es war wie die letzten 3 Jahre wieder zu wenig Wasser im Fluß #q , so das die Lachse es schwer hatte aufzusteigen. Aber ich hab trotzdem ´n paar erwischen können. Hier das Foto vom größten den ich in der Woche gefangen habe.

Gruß

Jose Martins


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fisch. Nicht jedes Jahr ist gleich erfolgreich. Du hattest bestimmt viele andere Entschädigungen.


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Das ist ja mal wieder klasse.
Touris bringen das Geld rein und dann wieder das Wasser rauslutschen. Unglaublich.

Was ist eigentlich aus der Aussage geworden, die Kraftwerke während der Saison auf Niedrigbetrieb zu fahren ?

Will nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder nach Südnorge... .

@Jose: Auf was hast Du die Laxe gefangen ?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*



			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich aus der Aussage geworden, die Kraftwerke während der Saison auf Niedrigbetrieb zu fahren ?



Das machen die nicht!!! Gehe auch davon aus das die Vermieter genau wissen wann die Hampelmänner das Wasser abstellen. Nur wenn die das bekannt geben, vermieten die keine Häuser mehr :r ...




			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> @Jose: Auf was hast Du die Laxe gefangen ?




Auf die erste hab ich den Großen gefangen und die anderen auf die zweite...


Gruß Jose


----------



## symphy

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

@ Jose

Glückwunsch zum schönen Lachs .................................#6


----------



## salmon Wim

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Hallo Freunde, 
Nach 10 Wochen wieder zurück aus Mittel-Nord Norge. 
Dort gab es ausreichend wasser und dementsprechend Lachse und Meerforellen. Will demnächst nochmal was schreiben.
Zunächst Gruss an alle
salmon Wim


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Moin Wim,
10 wochen Norge bei Lachs und Mefo?!  :l 
Ich freu mich schon auf das Geschreibsel!!!  :m 

Greetz & TL
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

hallo wim #h

schön, mal wieder was von dir zu "hören" #6... 10 wochen norge - da sach ich jetzt mal gornix ... freu mich auf deinen bericht und wünsch dir nen feinen & entspannten abend #h


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

Der Neid zerfrisst mich. Wo bleibt der Bericht ???????????????????????


----------



## BrassenHelge

*AW: Lachsflüsse SÜDNORWEGEN*

10 Wochen Norge ??? Hammer  #6 
Bin auch echt auf den Bericht gespannt.
Gruß Henning


----------

